# Specialized EPIC FSR MARATHON CARBON Gr. M



## steppenwolf1980 (23. August 2011)

Link : http://www.ebay.de/itm/160639641171?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

SPECIALIZED EPIC Marathon CARBON 

Model 2009 (Baugleich mit 2010)

Bei Interesse Email !!


Ich Verkaufe ein top gepflegtes High End Race Fully "SPECIALIZED EPIC Marathon CARBON" 2009/2010 in Gr.Medium
(ideal für Körpergröße 170-184cm).

Das Bike befindet sich in einem neuwertigen Zustand,wurde mehr auf Forstwegen bewegt /keine Wettkämfe (ca. 850Km).

Das Epic Marathon Carbon ist baugleich wie das Epic S-Works,wobei es sich nur von der Farbe unterscheidet.Es ist sicherlich momentan das effektivste und beste Fahrwerk am gesamten Mtbike Markt .Mit der BRAIN Fork vorn und BRAIN Dämpfer hinten, hat man bergauf dieses Gefühl ein Top Hardtail zu fahren, ohne Kraftverlust.

Es gibt kein mitwipppen mehr.Und abwärts totale Dämpfung und Kontrolle.

Das Bike wurde Ende 2010 in einem Fachgeschäft gekauft und hat alle Papiere und volle Restgarantie.
Service wurde noch vom Fachmann gemacht. 

NEUPREIS war 4699  plus die veränderten Bremsen von 350  !!!


----------

